# Food in Film Compilation



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Hi all,

Well, I've been sitting on this for over a year now. Thought I'd finally throw it out there. The following is a listing of food films/movies (not TV) compiled by my own research. I have not seen every film on this list. Many are from listings for course studies at various colleges on food in film. Those with asterisks[*] indicate titles where food is the central theme of the film and can be strongly supported by multiple third party sources via Google.

After doing the research, I feel many of these lists need to be updated and better researched. I was disappointed to discover many titles on these lists which hardly have one scene worthy of being classified as a legitimate food scene, much less the entire film which is what List II is for.

I have made every attempt to make this list simple yet comprehensive. Both are in alphabetical order.

Titles under *List I* are undoubtedly worthy of being considered a Ôfood filmÕ with direct links to their pages at The Internet Movie Database. I hope you find it useful and that it sparks even more discussion on food in film.

Titles under *List II* consists of those included on other's lists which distantly have something do with food, albiet cannabilism, bulemia, characterizaion, a memorable scene, or a restaurant setting in the background.

*LIST I*

* 301-302 1995
South Korea - John Hart : Horror / Mystery / Thriller
L'Aile ou la Cuisse 1976
France - Claude Zidi : Comedy
Au Petit Marguery 1997
France - Laurent Benegui
* Babette's Feast 1987
Danish / French - Gabriel Axel : Comedy / Drama 
* Bella Martha aka Mostly Martha 2001 
Sandra Nettelbeck : Comedy / Romance 
* Big Night 1996
Campbell Scott, Stanley Tucci : Comedy 
Black is... Black Ain't 1994
Marlon Riggs : Documentary
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory 2005 
Tim Burton : Fantasy / Adventure / Comedy / Family
A Chef in Love 1996
French / Georgian / Russian - Nana Dzhordzhadze : Comedy
* Chicken and Duck Talk or Chicken and Fast Food 1988
Clifton Ko : Comedy [Gai tung aap gong]
The Chinese Feast 1994
Cantonese - Hark Tsui [Jin yu man tang]
* Chocolat 2000
Lasse Hallstrom -- Comedy / Romance 
The Cook 1918
Roscoe 'Fatty' Arbuckle -- Comedy / Short
The Cook, The Thief, His Wife & Her Lover 1989
Peter Greenaway -- Drama / Horror
* Cooking with Butter[La Cuisine au Beurre] 1963
French - Gilles Grangier : Comedy
* Cuisine Americaine 1998
Jacques Teyssier -- Comedy 
Delicatessen 1990
Jeunet, Caro Comedy / Romance / Sci-Fi cannibalistic
Dim Sum: A Little Bit of Heart 1984
Wayne Wang -- Comedy
Diner 1982
Barry Levinson : Comedy / Drama
The Dinner 1998
Italian - Ettore Scola [Diner, Le / Cena, La] Comedy / Drama
Dinner Rush 2000
Bob Giraldi : Drama
The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie 1972
French / Spanish - Luis Bunuel : Comedy / Drama
Duchess of Duke Street 1978
Bill Bain : Drama, PBS series
* Earth to Mouth 2002
Yung Chang : Documentary / Short
* Eat Drink Man Woman 1994
Ang Lee Taiwan : Comedy / Romance / Drama 
* Eat This New York 2004
Kate Novack & Andrew Rossi
Eating 1990
Henry Jaglom : Drama
Eating Raoul 1982
Paul Bartel -- Comedy
Egg 1987
Dutch - Danniel Danniel
Ermo 1994
Chinese - Xiaowen Zhou : Drama, view trailor 
Fallen Angels 1998
Hong Kong - Kar-wai Wong : Short
Fast Food 1998
Jonathan Fahn - Parody film clip 
Fast Food Adventures 1999
Documentary (film clip)
A Feast at Midnight 1994
Justin Hardy -- Drama
Femme du boulanger , La 1938; [The Baker's Wife]
French - Marcel Pagnol : Comedy
* Fine Food, Fine Pastries, Open 6 to 9 1989
David Petersen : Documentary / Short 
* Four Seasons for a Feast 1999
French - Jean-Paul Jaud: With Chef Guy Savoy DVD includes recipes
Fried Green Tomatoes 1
Jon Avnet -- Drama
* Garlic Is As Good As Ten Mothers 1980
Les Blank : Documentary (w/Alice Waters); Video Clip here (scroll down)
The God of Cookery 1996
Cantonese - Stephen Chow [Shi shen] -- Comedy
Good Burger 
Brian Robbins : Family / Comedy
Heavy 1995
James Mangold : Drama / Romance
Himalaya - l'enfance d'un Chef 1999 
Arabic - Jean Khalil Chamoun Taif Al-Madina ] : Drama / War
Jamxn, Jamxn 1992
Spain - J.J. Bigas Luna ; [Salami, Salami] -- Comedy / Drama
Klaras Hochzeit 2001 
Christian Gšrlitz -- Comedy / Romance 
The Last Supper 1995
Stacy Title -- Comedy / Thriller
La Grand Bouffe 1973
French - Marco Ferreri -- Drama
Life is Sweet 1990
Mike Leigh -- Comedy
* Like Water for Chocolate 1992
Mexico - Alfonsaso Aeau : Comedy / Romance / Drama 
* Missing Person 1984
Arabic - Mohamed Khan Kharag Wa Lam Ya'ud
Mostly Martha (Drei Sterne) 2001
Sandra Nettelbeck : Comedy / Romance
Munthanai Mudichu aka The Knot of the Sari 1984
K. Bhagyaraja
My Dinner with Andre 1981
Louis Malle -- Drama
* A Private Function 1985
Malcolm Mowbray : Comedy
Winner of the "Best Stimulator of Hunger" award at the 1997 Cinema and Food Retrospective Festival in Italy
Qiu Ju, The Story of 1992
Mandarin - Yimou Zhang : Comedy / Drama
Qiuyue 1992
China - Clara Law : Comedy / Drama
Road to Wellville, The 1994
Alan Parker : Comedy
Satyricon 1969
Federico Fellini : Drama
The Scent of Green Papaya 1993
Vietnamese - Anh Hung Tran [Mui du du xanh]
Seared TBA 2003/2004
David Fincher
Spicy Love Soup [Aiqing mala tang] 1998
China - Yang Zhang
Soul Food 1997
George Tillman Jr. : Comedy / Drama
Sugar Baby 1985
West Germany - Percy Adlon [Zuckerbaby] : Comedy
The Story Of Boys And Girls 1991
Italy - Pupi Avat : Comedy
* Tampopo : 1986
Japan - Juzo Itami : Comedy 
Tortilla Soup 2001
Maria Ripoll : Comedy / Family / Romance
Tom Jones 1963
Tony Richardson : Comedy
Ulee's Gold 1997
Victor Nunez : Drama
Vatel 2000
Roland Joffe; Drama extravagant seafood feast
* Water, Greenery and a Beautiful Face 2000
Arabic - Youssri Nasrallah Al-Maa
Wal-Khudra Wal-Wagh Al-Hassan
What's Cooking? 2000
Canada - Gurinder Chadna : Drama / Comedy
Who's Killing the Great Chefs of Europe? 1978
Ted Kotchoff : Comedy / Mystery
Woman on Top 1999
Fina Torres : Comedy / Romance
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory 1971
Mel Stuart : Family / Musical / Fantasy / Comedy
You and Your Food 1955
Animation / Family / Short
Yum! Yum! Yum! 1990
Les Blank : Documentary (imdb )

*LIST II*
You may access links to each of these films by clicking here.

9-1/2 Weeks (1986) Adrian Lyne : Drama
Age of Innocence, The (1993) Martin Scorsese : Drama / Romance
Alferd Packer: The Musical (1996) Trey Parker : Comedy / Horror / Musical / Western [Cannibal! The Musical]
Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore (1974) Martin Scorsese : Drama
Alice's Restaurant (1969) Arthur Penn : Comedy / Musical
Alive: The Miracle of the Andes (1993) Frank Marshall : Drama / Action / Adventure / Thriller
Annie Hall (1977) Woody Allen : Comedy / Romance
Attack of the Killer Refrigerator (1990) Michael Savino
Attack of the Killer Tomatoes! (1978)
Auntie Lee's Meat Pies (1993) Joseph F. Robertson : Comedy / Horror
Autumn in New York (2000) Joan Chen : Romance / Drama
Bandits (2001) Barry Levinson : Comedy / Crime / Drama / Romance
Un Bellissimo Novembre (1968) Italy - Mauro Bolognini
Big Chill, The (1983) Lawrence Kasdan : Comedy / Drama
Blood Diner (1987) : Jackie Kong : Comedy / Horror
Chicken Rice War (2000) Hong Kong - Chee Kong Cheah : Comedy / Romance 
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (1968) Ken Hughes : Family / Comedy / Musical / Fantasy
Christmas in Connecticut (1945) Peter Godfrey
Combination Platter (1993) Tony Chan : Drama
Comfort and Joy (1984) Bill Forsyth : Comedy
Cousin, cousine (1975) Jean Charles Tacchella : Comedy / Romance
Criminally Insane 2 (1985) Millard: Horror
Crossing Delancey (1988) Joan Micklin Silver : Comedy / Romance
La Cuisine au Buerre (1963) French - Gulles Grangier : Comedy
Daughters of the Dust (1991) Julie Dash : Comedy
Deli, The (1997) John A. Gallagher : Comedy
Demon Barber of Fleet Street, The (1936) George King I : Horror
The Dining Room (1984) Allan A. Goldstein : Comedy
Dinner at Eight (1933) George Cukor : Comedy / Drama / Romance
Dinner Game, The (1999) French - Francis Veber : Comedy 
Diva (1981) Jean-Jacques Beineix : Action / Drama / Mystery / Romance / Thriller
Donner Party, The (1992) Burns : PBS documentary
Duchess of Duke Street, The (1976) Julie Dash : Comedy
Dragon Chow (1987) West Germany - Jan Schutte : Drama [Drachenfutter]
Eat a Bowl of Tea (1989) Wang : Romance 
Eat and Run (1986) Christopher Hart : Comedy
Eat the Rich (1987) England, Peter Richardson : Action / Comedy / Crime
Eat Your Heart Out (1997) Felix O. Adlon : Drama
Eaten Alive (1976) Tobe Hooper : Horror
Eating Pattern (1996)
The Egg and I (1947)
Egypt [Kharag wa lam ya'ud] (1984) Mohamed Khan 
Emitai (1971) French
Fast Food, Fast Women (2000) Amos Kollek : Comedy / Short / Romance
Fatso (1980) Anne Bancroft : Comedy
The Favor, The Watch and the Very Big Fish (1991) Ben Lewin : Comedy
Felicia's Journey (1999) Egoyan : Thriller
Flavor of Green Tea Over Rice, The (1952) Ozu Yasujiro : Drama [Ochazuke No Aji]
Food Code (2000) : Steven Lekowicz
Frankie and Johnny (1991) Garry Marshall Drama / Comedy
Frenzy (1972) Alfred Hitchcock : Thriller
The Freshman (1990) Andrew Bergman : Comedy
Frida (2002) Julie Taymor : Drama
Gabriela (1983) Bruno Barreto : Comedy / Romance
Garçon! (1983) France - Claude Sautet : Drama
Gluttony (2000) Norwegian - Phillipe de Broca [Fråtseri]
The Godfather (1972) Francis Ford Coppola : Crime / Drama
God's Comedy [Comedia de Deus, A] (1996) Portugal - João César Monteiro 
Goodfellas (1990) Martin Scorsese : Crime / Drama
Gore-Met, Zombie Chef from (1986) Don Swan : Comedy / Horror
Grandpa's Meat Bone Tea [Agung bah kut the] (1997) Jian Hong Kuo : Drama
Gregory's Girl (1981) Bill Forsyth : Comedy
Hamburger: The Motion Picture (1986) Mike Marvin : Comedy
Hannibal (2001) Ridley Scott : Thriller / Horror
Heartburn (1986) Mike Nichols : Comedy / Drama
Henry VIII and His Six Wives (1973) Waris Hussein
Home for the Holidays (1995) Jodie Foster : Comedy / Drama / Romance
Hope and Glory (1987) John Boorman : Comedy / Drama / War
Hotel Splendide (2000) Terence Gross
Hot Chocolate (1992) Dayan : Comedy (1971)
How Tasty Was My Little Frenchman [Como Era Gostoso o Meu Francis] (1971) Brazil - Nelson Pereira dos Santos
I Cannibali (1979) Italy - Franco Prosperi [Emprise des cannibales, L']
I Drink Your Blood (1971) E Durston : Horror
In the Mood for Love, aka Fa yeung nin wa (2000) Kar Wai Wong : Romance / Drama
Ice Cream Man (1995) Paul Norman : Comedy / HorrorNorman : Comedy / Horror
James and the Giant Peach (1996) Henry Selick : Family / Fantasy / Musical / Adventure
Je, tu, il, elle (1974) French - Chantal Akerman : Drama
Joy Luck Club (1993) Wayne Wang : Drama
Kharag wa lam ya'ud (1984) Mohamed Khan
Killer Tomatoes Eat France (1991) John De Bello : Comedy
King Rat (1965) Bryan Forbes: War / Drama
Spagnola, La (2001) Steve Jacobs : Comedy / Drama
Last Supper, The (1995) Title : Comedy / Thriller
Le Grand Restarant (1966) Jacques Besnard : Comedy
Les Enfants du paradis (1945) Marcel CarnŽ : Drama / Romance 
Lives of a Bengal Lancer, The (1935) Henry Hathaway : Action / War / Adventure / Drama
Long, Long Trailer, The (1954) Vincente Minnelli : Comedy
Los Enchiladas! (1999) Mitch Hedberg : Comedy
Love Is All There Is (1996) Joseph Bologna : Comedy 
The Meaning of Life (Monty Python) (1983) Terry Gilliam, Terry Jones : Comedy 
Mee Pok Man (1995) Singapore - Eric Khoo : Drama / Romance
Meet Joe Black (1998) Martin Brest : Fantasy / Romance / Drama
Mildred Pierce (1945) Michael Curtiz : Drama / Film-Noir / Mystery / Romance
The Mirror Has Two Faces (1996) Barbra Streisand : Comedy / Drama / Romance
Miserables, Les (1998) Bille August
Moonstruck (1987) Norman Jewison : Comedy / Romance
Motel (1980) Kevin Connor : Comedy / Horror 
Mr. Nice Guy [Superchef, Yatgo ho yan] (1997) Sammo Hung Kam-Bo Action / Comedy
Multiplicity (1996) Harold Ramis : Fantasy / Sci-Fi / Comedy
My Breakfast with Blassie (1981) Linda Lautrec & Johnny Legend : Comedy
Mystic Pizza (1988) Donald Petrie : Comedy / Drama / Romance 
Of Cooks and Kung Fu (1979) Hong Kong (Cantonese) 
Oliver(1983)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984) Sergio Leone : Crime / Drama
Palmy Days (1931) A. Edward Sutherland : Comedy / Musical 
Parents (1989) Bob Balaban : Horror xx
Pelle erobreren (1987) aka Pelle the Conqueror (1988) Bille August : Drama
Pink Flamingos (1972) John Waters : Comedy / Crime
Pizza Runners (1996) Michael Raben : Comedy 
Player, The (1992) Robert Altman : Comedy / Drama / Thriller
Prizzi's Honor (1985) John Huston : Comedy / Drama / Romance / Crime
Pulp Fiction (1994) Pulp Fiction (1994) Quentin Tarantino : Crime / Drama
Rare Birds (2001) Sturla Gunnarsson : Comedy
Ravenous (1999) Antonia Bird : Comedy / Drama / Horror
Raise the Red Lantern (1992) Yimou Zhang : Drama
Restaurant (1998) Eric Bross : Drama
Road to Wellville, The (1994) Alan Parker : Comedy 
Salo: 120 Days of Sodom (1975) Italy - Pier Paolo Pasolini : Drama / Horror [Salo o le 120 giornate di Sodoma]
Satyajit Ray Filmmaker (1982) Shyam Benegal
Shawshank Redemption, The (1994) Frank Darabont : Drama
Simply Irresistible (1999) Mark Tarlov : Comedy / Romance
Soup With The Cabbages (1981) Jean Girault : Comedy [Soupe aux choux, La]
Soylent Green (1973) Richard Fleischer : Sci-Fi / Drama / Thriller
The Spitfire Grill (1996) Lee David Zlotoff : Drama
Strada, La (1954) Federico Fellini : Drama
Steel Magnolias (1989) Herbert Ross : Drama
The Story of Boys and Girls (1991) Italy - Pupi Avati : Comedy [Storia di ragazzi e di ragazze]
Strange Brew (1983) Rick Moranis: Comedy
Sunday Dinner for a Soldier (1976) : Drama / War
Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street (1936) George King : Horror
Terror House (1972) Bud Townsend : Comedy / Horror [Terror at Red Wolf Inn, Terror on the Menu]
Texas Chain Saw Massacre, The (1974) Tobe Hooper: Horror
The Thief Who Came to Dinnner (1973) Bud Yorkin : Comedy
Thinner (1996) Tom Holland : Horror / Thriller
Titus (1999) Julie Taymor : Drama / Horror
Untold Story, The (1992) Danny Lee : Horror 
The Wedding Banquet (1993) Ang Lee [Hsi yen] : Comedy / Drama / Romance
A Walk in the Clouds (1995) Alfonso Arau -- Drama / Romance / War
A Wedding (1978) Robert Altman : Comedy / Drama
Women in Love (1969) Ken Russell : Drama / Romance
Yi yi (2000) Edward Yang : Drama
Zombies (1964) Del Tenney : Horror

Food In Film Compilation [emoji]169[/emoji] 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004
Compiled by [email protected].


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Wow Cchiu that's great must have takea lot of time to compile such a complete list. Would love to see them all.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

...shepherd's pie peppered with actual shepherd on top!

Sweeny Todd has got to be the most unusual one on the list!

Love it cchiu!


----------



## flash (Dec 7, 2001)

Ok, Ok. Maybe these don't count, but whatabout Night Of The Living Dead (and sequels); Silence OF The Lambs (Hannibal: just watched this, not really worth it. It freaked me out though when Ray Liota was fed his own brain by Anthony Hopkins. Freaked me out I say cause it reminded me of sweatbreads, and I started getting hungry). 

Great List CCHIU!!! Haven't seen'em all, YET.



flash


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Flash!!!! :lol:

I agree!! We shall include those films in the list !! 

Ok from those you have seen which is your favorite??

Mine is by far the "Babette's feast" about how good food transforms a personality and of course the 

"Like Chocolate in Hot Water"

She couldn't have him so she cooked for him to express her passion and Love! Do you remember the scene when she was cooking ortillons with rose petals and a drop of her blood was spilled in this food and what happened next?? 

great film
great thread


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I can't believe you have _"Pink Flamingoes"_ on there (don't ask!!!!!!!!!)
But _"Motel ****" "It takes all kinds of critters to make Farmer Vincents Fritters!"_ isn't on that list!

Good movies most of them. And the ones that aren't.....so what!


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Great list--Motel **** is a definite candidate! Also, Microwave Massacre.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

...and I didn't see The Texas Chainsaw Massacre on the list!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Looks like I'll have to distinguish a horror/cannibalism category....


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

...And then there is the eating scene in Terror at the Red Wolf Inn (I'm pretty sure that's the name.)


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

How about "Someone Is Killing the Great Chefs of Europe", a delightful tongue-in-cheek murder mystery in which the chef's are murdered in a manner related to their specialty (the rotissier gassed in his own oven, etc.)?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I knew that it was not just me who loved black-dark-humor...

I have made a survey on that (something personal do not imagine anything big ) and I have to tell you guys... what I have found out about the relatin between Food -Death and this tiny three lettered word that I must not type, is amazing!!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

DaveB,

It was on there under *Who's Killing the Great Chefs of Europe?*

I'm beginning to think the rest of you are horror junkies!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Cchiu:

In '75 while at UC Berkeley I watched a French film entitled: LE COCHON, translated it means The Pig. It depicts French farmers butchering a pig.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Thank you kokopuffs!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

'75 in Berkley...

And of course you spent a semester analyzing this amazing film!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Those of you who've seen *Le Cochon* (*The Pig*) should consider rating it and providing a summary here


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

*Cannon* (1971)
The weekly adventures of Frank Cannon, an overweight, balding ex-cop with a deep voice and expensive tastes in culinary pleasures, who becomes a high-priced private investigator. Since Cannon's girth didn't allow for many fist-fights and gun battles (although there were many), the series substituted car chases and high production values in their place.

*Fast Food Films* (1999)
A very funny spoof of three movies in a half hour time slot, it takes a MST3K _(Mystery Science Theater 3000)_ look on various unknown or kind of known movies and proceeds to spoof them. The title comes from the fact that they compress the movies down to six minutes, enough time to eat a fast food meal.

*Banquet Busters* (1948)
Two (unemployed) musicians who sit in their office without food sans one last bean that a mouse eats. Fortunately, there is a banquet going on down the street at Mrs. Van Glutton's mansion. The two arrive at the mansion and instantly try the patience of butler Wally Walrus who doesn't appreciate the food filching ways of the two. Eventually, an enormous food fight erupts with Wally caught in the middle, ending with Wally chasing the two away with a shotgun.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Kimmie,

Thanks for your contribution. The first two are made for TV or TV series which would be hard to come by at the video store. The last is an animation, I have gone ahead and included. I'm trying to stick to those which came out in the theatres although there can be some exceptions at times.

Bringing in television contributions opens up a whole new basket and would be an entirely separate list.

If there are enough television contrubitions, I may consider making that list.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks for straightening me up Cchiu!!

BTW, has _Garlic Is As Good As Ten Mothers (1980) Les Blank : Documentary (w/Alice Waters) Video Clip _ made it to theatres?

I stumbled onto this one a few years ago in a video store. I liked it so much that I had to pay a late fee...

That store is now going into bankruptcy and I will try to purchase their copy.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Kimmie,

*Garlic Is As Good As Ten Mothers* is considered a "Documentary Feature". Definitely a film by industry standards as there are "Short Film" and "Documentary" categories at the Academy Awards.

Here are just a few of the many places it has shown:
Cornell University
Toronto International Film Festival
2001 Wisconsin Film Festival 
8th Annual James River Film Festival: Richmond, Virginia
2001 Atlanta Film & Video Festival
The Sixth Annual Documentary Film and Video Happening: North Carolina
2002 Wisconsin Film Festival
Mary Pickford Theater, Library of Congress, Washington, DC
Raven Theatre & Film Center: Healdsburg, CA
Center for Documentary Studies: Duke University
Texas A&M University
Woodstock Film Festival: Woodstock, New York

Les Blank the director is a highly acclaimed cinematographer. The film "celebrates the virtues of garlic, from a Chinese restaurant's sizzling wok to the stuffed piglet 
specialty of Berkeley's Chez Panisse and the garlic festival at Gilroy, Calif. Garlic enthusiasts describe the bulb's role in history, its medicinal qualities, and their own favorite garlic concoctions."

By far one of the most well known food films ever made among culinary film connesuers. It is "A documentary on the history of garlic. Blank interviews chefs, garlic lovers, and historians"

You may purchase the film from the following sources:

http://shopping.yahoo.com/shop?d=v&id=1802814833&cf=product&clink=dmvi-br&upc=948190010013]www.yahoo.com

http://800.com/mv/movietitle.asp?c=539&p=5052687&UU=425451CADF6548C4 83583E706C35FB24&UE=UsChhCvw4%7CPH%29hC1rC1uX1u%40 YVxbuXFvmmxF%28w]www.800.com

http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=8526]www.reel.com


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Kimmie,

*Garlic Is As Good As Ten Mothers* is considered a "Documentary Feature". Definitely a film by industry standards as there are "Short Film" and "Documentary" categories at the Academy Awards.

Here are just a few of the many places it has shown:

(It continues to be shown at film festivals.)
Cornell University
Toronto International Film Festival
2001 Wisconsin Film Festival 
8th Annual James River Film Festival: Richmond, Virginia
2001 Atlanta Film & Video Festival
The Sixth Annual Documentary Film and Video Happening: North Carolina
2002 Wisconsin Film Festival
Mary Pickford Theater, Library of Congress, Washington, DC
Raven Theatre & Film Center: Healdsburg, CA
Center for Documentary Studies: Duke University
Texas A&M University
Woodstock Film Festival: Woodstock, New York

Les Blank the director is a highly acclaimed cinematographer. The film "celebrates the virtues of garlic, from a Chinese restaurant's sizzling wok to the stuffed piglet 
specialty of Berkeley's Chez Panisse and the garlic festival at Gilroy, Calif. Garlic enthusiasts describe the bulb's role in history, its medicinal qualities, and their own favorite garlic concoctions."

By far one of the most well known food films ever made among culinary film connesuers. It is "A documentary on the history of garlic. Blank interviews chefs, garlic lovers, and historians"

You may purchase the film from the following sources:

www.yahoo.com

www.800.com

www.reel.com


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thank you so much for your invaluable contribution, Cchiu.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

No problem Kimmie, I can't wait to see it myself!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Oh you will enjoy it Cchiu, promise!


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

Some days I can't see my nose...that's exactly the film I meant.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

LOL, DaveB, no biggie! 

So many of these films have 2-3 different titles they are known as it's easy to miss one you're looking for.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Cchiu,
Great list. I don't think it's not just the others who are horror junkies. You did put 301/302 at the top of your list. I've had a bootleg copy of this movie since last summer and I'd been trying to work up the courage to watch the movie on my own. Unfortunately, I think I mistakenly taped over it last weekend (A&E's Sting in Tuscany). I'll pick a nice, sunny day and rent 301/302 from Blockbuster.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Risa,

*301/302* is at the top of *List 1* simply because the list is in alphabetical order, not for any other reason. List one consists of those films which are definitely worthy of being on the "food in film" list. There is by far more cooking and attention to food in that film than almost any other film especially with all the different meals that are prepared.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I have added links to the films on list one so you may find descriptions for the films if you're interested in viewing them. Enjoy!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Great job, thank you.

I think that you are after something here. Something interesting and Big!!!
You know what I think. Just DO IT


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

This is confirmation that Brad Pitt and Benicio Del Toro will be starring in the film book by Anthony Bourdain, Kitchen Confidential: Adventures in the Culinary Underbelly.

*Seared* will be directed by David Fincher who also directed *Fight Club * and *Seven *.


----------



## lwunderlich (Jan 10, 2002)

How about "The Egg and I," by Betty McDonald? Don't know
who produced it but Claudette Colbert and Fred MacMurray starred in it. About 1946 or 47.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

lwunderlich,

Thank you for the contribution and welcome to Cheftalk!


----------



## at your service (Feb 11, 2002)

How about "Fried Green Tomatoes" ?
And then there is 'Untamed Heart' also......while not directly related to food it is set in a restaurant for most of the movie.

Just my two cents worth.

Tamara


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

How happy am I to have finally found my two favorite subjects so beautifully
combined together! Kudos to you for pulling off such a fabulous list.
I see many of my favorites - La Grand Bouffe ( I want to restage that as a presentation for a party), Discreet Charm, the Cook etc. etc. of course Babette
(the end always makes me cry) Big Night (cooking eggs on camera in real time!).
Can I throw out some suggestions for list 2?(no particular order)

THE GOLDRUSH- Charlie Chaplin - where he attempts to eat his shoe
PULP FICTION- tasty burgers, Le Big Mac ,$5 milkshakes, blueberry pancakes and pork discussions...
HEAVY-Pizza maker lovesick for waiteress Liv Tyler contemplates his dead mother's scrambled eggs and considers attending the CIA
PRIZZI"s HONOR- Sicilian food and a lethal shot of grappa
GOODFELLAS-cooking in prison and on cocaine
THE LONG LONG TRAILER- Lucy and Ricky feature length, she prepares a honeymoon feast in a moving motorhome that's unbelievable...

Let me know what you think.
Peace-
Monkeymay


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Came across two movies recently that I submit for list ll

KING RAT- George Seagal, James Fox in a Japanese POW camp- this is where "Survivor" must have researched their menu ideas...
THE PLAYER-Tim Robbins dosen't eat, but orders a different brand of water at every dining/social opportunity. It's a great runninng gag in a wicked satire of Hollywood.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Fabulous, if anyone else has more to add since the list hasn't been updated in a while, feel free to mention them and what you thought of the flick!


----------

